# Restored 1971 Little Dude Trailer



## grasshopper139 (Apr 14, 2014)

Just thought I'd share my winter restoration project. I also redid and old Elgin Boat. I need to fine tune my outboard. Pictures of that to follow.

I live in VA and the original owner hadn't registered the trailer in the 15 years prior to me acquiring the boat. No title and no proof of registration. I fought with the state of VA for three months to legally register it. After reading another thread on this forum, I found that people suggested to register through a fleet service in maine. (https://www.mainetrailerregistrations.com/). Two weeks later, my plate arrived and I was able to legally tow my boat.

https://imgur.com/a/0jQES


----------



## JMichael (Apr 14, 2014)

I know it's a tilt trailer and that's the reason for the short bunks but I would have to extend those bunks for more support if it were mine. But I don't need the tilt function either. Is it an optical illusion or are those fenders leaning (especially the left one)? Trailer looking new again now, nice work.


----------



## grasshopper139 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah, the one fender is leaning. I tried to bend it back up but would have done more damage trying to fix it.


----------

